# Re-Stucco Application Hard Coat EIFS



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Currently do a job with an EIFS system on wall. Everything looks beautiful and now the customer want something done with the foundation, a smooth finish.
Its heavily textured stucco finish on the foundation.

1) My thoughts were, Basecoat and Mesh over the foundation, but im thinking it gonna take alot of basecoat to get it right.

2) Re-stucco over existing finish and paint to match wall color. with bonding agent on existing finish. 1 coat. 

3) Cup grind texture to knock down high spots and mesh and basecoat. 

4), Glue EPS board to the foundation walls, and finish as normal. 


what do you guys think? least expensive method and long lasting...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What is behind the stucco on the foundation, i.e. what is the foundation wall makeup?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

poured foundation


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

plazaman said:


> Currently do a job with an EIFS system on wall. Everything looks beautiful and now the customer want something done with the foundation, a smooth finish.
> Its heavily textured stucco finish on the foundation.
> 
> 1) My thoughts were, Basecoat and Mesh over the foundation, but im thinking it gonna take alot of basecoat to get it right.
> ...


I would use part of #2 first then finish it off with the last of #3.
Stucco over the existing stucco to smooth it out. I don't know (with out seeing) what "heavily" means. My choice might change if I saw a picture. Anyway after that then use the base coat. Not sure why you would need the mesh unless the foundation has lots of cracks or you just like the insurance of the mesh.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What is the offset between the face of the wall and the face of the foundation?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

The offset is 1.5 inches ...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Last question: Does it have weep screed or J molding on the bottom of the EIFS?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I installed starter tracks with weep holes for eifs drainage. What do you mean by a j mouling for the bottom? Any pics


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

He means j weep but I was taught EIFS does not need j weep.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

yes, eifs does require drainage. heres a pic of what i installed


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

My recommendation is thus:

Grind off the high points of the rough finish with a 9" grinder.
Use a high build base coat to slick off the foundation.
Use the desired acrylic finish coat, and be sure to leave the weeps of the EIFS above clear.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

where would i get a high build basecoat? i never really seen such a product before.

attached is a pic of the texture. whats the name of this particular texture?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

plazaman said:


> yes, eifs does require drainage. heres a pic of what i installed


See I had a Parex Eifs rep stay with us on a job till completion and we stapled the mesh to the osb the when the foam board was installed we wrapped the mesh from under to the face of the foam board with the base coat. Not saying anybody is wrong just I figured this guy was sent to us by the Parex Eifs company.The rep was from NY and he was a plaster guy. Only had one good eye.

That texture seems to be a type of skip trowel. Very popular here in AZ.


----------

